# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > CodeGuru Individual FAQs >  Visual C++ Profiling: Why can't I enable profiling in Visual Studio 6.0?

## KevinHall

*Q*: Why can't I enable profiling in Visual Studio 6.0?

*A*: You'll need the Learning, Professional, or Enterprise version of Visual Studio 6.0 to use profiling. If you have the proper edition and are having trouble enabling profiling, then the following two links should help you.

Enable Profiling 
BUG: Profiler Enabled Only Under Administrator Account

----------

